# Added an HO track to my slot room



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I was always into HO slot cars, but a couple of years ago I stumbled into 1/43rd slot cars and packed away my HO stuff. Well, with the stuff Dash is doing and AW is threatening to do, I had to get my HO track back up and running. I had two closet doors stored in my garage, so I put them together and made a 79" X 48" table top from it.

Here is what I set up for now:










Here is a shot where you can see part of my 1/43rd track:










Here is the layout I will probably build soon:










Once I decide on a layout I will make it more permanant, and get rid of the guard rails.

Its nice having two tracks set up.


----------



## XXWoodmanXX (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice there, man!


PS - BTW, this is royjr from HomeRacingWorld. I've been into R/C lately, and haven't done much with my 1/43 much thus far......but I'll be finishing it soon.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

OK. Its fall junk pick-up here. I went out today and got 5 more hollow core doors. I have plans for nice big HO layout this winter.

And one I can take with me.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> OK. Its fall junk pick-up here. I went out today and got 5 more hollow core doors. I have plans for nice big HO layout this winter.
> 
> And one I can take with me.


Cool. Keep us updated on your project... 

GP


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I designed some layouts today.

These are shown laid out on (4) 79 1/2" X 24" doors butted up against each other making a 159" X 48" surface.




























Right now I am leaning toward the third one with the crossovers. If I go with that layout the dog-leg portion will be up and the squiggley part will be flat.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*If your looking for votes I say #3 Mic...*

I like the crossovers too. Should make for some interesting landscaping choices down the road too. My last track was flat. The new layout has some elevations and to me they add a lot of interest. Geez... My layout is almost the baby brother of your #3. Not far off from theme, just 1/4 the size. Are you going to be "tabled" at the next BB show in LI?? dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yea, I like the elevation changes on my 1/43rd layout. I think I am going to rotate it 180 degrees and incline the rear straight and come off the 157.5 degree turn onto my overpasses. Elevation changes like this make for a good view of the track, and nice landscaping.

I won't be at the next show. I may do one later in the winter, but now that I am setting up HO again its going to be harder to decide what to sell.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*I laid out my whole slot room...*

to figure out where I can fit my HO track.

Here is my layout for how I plan on setting up my slot room. My 1/43rd layout is 12'X5' and my HO layout will be 13'X4'.










I have a lot of cleaning to do before I can set up my HO table and start on the track. I have to get rid of a lot of stuff, mostly junk. I tried to start tonight, but I was having a very hard time throwing stuff out. I am planning to be ready to start setting up my HO layout by Halloween.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

OK, I changed my plan a bit. I decided to go to a narrower table to conserve space, but mainly so I can reach all the areas of the table. The HO table measures 159" X 30". Here is my new plan:










And I actually got started.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Man I wish I had that Kinda Room!!!..........You know, You could build that HO layout up higher say oh just below Eye Level which would make viewing while driving seem more realistic...............But mainly because you could then Put your workbench Underneath the HO layout saving you room and making your Workbench larger..........when it comes to work benches ,trust me, larger is BETTER!!! 

Now this of course Means that you could use that old Workbench space for something really important.............Like a life size Poster of the Makita Tool Babe


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I started laying down some track today.










It went down pretty much as planned. However, I am back at the drawing board tonight as I want to get rid of the overpass. I don't want to deal with elevation changes right now, and I am considering getting rid of the folding table under the the doors and hinging them to the wall. If I do that I will want a flat track.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's what I'm going with for now.










If I keep it flat I could also cover it with some more doors I have and use it for 1/43rd projects when I feel like I need a change again.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Mike you're a lucky man to have so much space for your hobby. Keep up the good work for your HO come back :thumbsup:


----------

